# iTunes bricht Titelwiedergabe ab und springt zum nächsten Titel



## fpsJunkie (18. Mai 2011)

*iTunes bricht Titelwiedergabe ab und springt zum nächsten Titel*

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem mit iTunes. Und zwar bricht die Titelwiedergabe mitten im Lied ab und springt dann zum nächsten Song. Das ist aber nicht immer der Fall, sondern nur bei ca. einem Lied in jedem 2. Album. Ich habe auch schon mehrfach versucht iTunes neu zu installieren, der Fehler bleibt jedoch. Löschen und neu importieren hilft auch nicht. Wenn ich den Song mit einem anderen Programm (z. B. VLC) direkt aus dem Ordner abspiele, fuinktioniert alles einwandfrei. Gefühlsmäßig schätze ich, dass die Anzahl der "defekten" Titel mit der Zeit steigt. Ich verwende iTunes unter Windwos XP mit ausreichend Rechnerpower und einem iPod Touch 2G 8GB falls das wichtig ist...
Hat diesen Fehler auch jemand oder kann mir jemand helfen? Ich verzweifel nämlich langsam daran und will nicht alles neu machen müssen. 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus 
fpsJunkie


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: iTunes bricht Titelwiedergabe ab und springt zum nächsten Titel*

Hat denn keiner eine Idee?


----------



## fpsJunkie (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: iTunes bricht Titelwiedergabe ab und springt zum nächsten Titel*

Nachdem ich hier so tolle Hilfe bekommen habe, blieb mir nichts aneres übrig als eine komplett neuinstallation. 
Naja der Wechsel auf 7 hat schon einiges gebracht.
Ich schreib hier grade nur mit mir selber damit jeder weis was er tun soll, falls er das selbe Problem hat: Neu aufsetzen


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

Das Thema ist halt so speziell, dass anscheinend niemandem, mich eingeschlossen, eine Lösungsidee hatte...


----------



## fpsJunkie (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: iTunes bricht Titelwiedergabe ab und springt zum nächsten Titel*

Ja is mir schon klar.
aber vor ner weile hat man hier trotzdem auf jede frage ne antwort bekommen...
Na egal


----------



## HAWX (30. Mai 2011)

fpsJunkie schrieb:
			
		

> Ja is mir schon klar.
> aber vor ner weile hat man hier trotzdem auf jede frage ne antwort bekommen...
> Na egal



Hilft dir denn eine Antwort wie: "Sowas hab ich noch nie gehört kein plan wie man das löst?"
Bisschen überspitzt, aber trotzdem


----------



## Jimini (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: iTunes bricht Titelwiedergabe ab und springt zum nächsten Titel*

Hattest du vorher mal versucht, iTunes zu deinstallieren und deine Einstellungen zu löschen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## fpsJunkie (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: iTunes bricht Titelwiedergabe ab und springt zum nächsten Titel*

Ja, hab ich oben auch geschrieben^^


----------

